# Google- Market Report -- In Play (LXRX) - MSN Money



## VSsupport

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Market Report -- In Play (LXRX)MSN Money - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>Lexicon initiates Phase 2 clinical trial of LX1031 in patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* Co announces it has initiated a Phase 2 clinical trial of *...*Lexicon Initiates Phase 2 Clinical Trial of LX1031 in Patients *...* <nobr>istockAnalyst.com (press release)</nobr><nobr>all 11 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

